
Tesla must sell 70K Model 3s to reach profitability in Q3 2018 - hamilyon2
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4177769-tesla-must-generate-1_3b-automotive-gross-profit-sell-approximately-70k-model-3s-reach
======
mkempe
That's a bit under 5,500 per week, in line with Elon's recently publicized
goal: "By having a Model 3 subsystem burst-build requirement of 6k by the end
of June, we will lay the groundwork for achieving a steady 6k/week across the
whole Model 3 system a few months later."

~~~
bdcravens
They are going to 2x-3x production in a month? Or is a "burst-build
requirement" just a reference to capability?

~~~
greglindahl
It sounds like he's talking about the max they can build vs what they can
sustain.

In this graph:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2018-tesla-
tracker/](https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2018-tesla-tracker/)

In April they managed to build 2,600 cars in one week, and stayed above 2,000
for 4 weeks in a row.

------
melling
You can monitor the number on Bloomberg:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2018-tesla-
tracker/](https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2018-tesla-tracker/)

------
gowld
Has everyone at Tesla watched the classic car factory film?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gung_Ho_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gung_Ho_\(film\))

~~~
stcredzero
Have they seen _Tucker?_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tucker:_The_Man_and_His_Dream](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tucker:_The_Man_and_His_Dream)

